# This Went Over Well



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Least it's not in the livingroom 

Supposed to get down to 17* tonite, and it was below freezing last nite when I brought it in (after she was in bed)

Only had it a month, and I'm sure not gonna let the pump freeze up. I think I got it drained, but who knows. No point in taking a chance.

She didn't say anything, but was a little frosty when she left for work.

I wonder if I throw a sheet over it...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Super duty dish washer....  Just say'n


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Maybe the bath tub would have been better....


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

FCF said:


> Super duty dish washer....  Just say'n


That was my first thought, that he bought the wife a new dishwasher. I know that would went over like a lead balloon with my ex wife.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I think a Christmas bow on it would have made all the difference, and a card explaining how and where to use it...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife would have probably not even noticed the powerwasher, but she'd point out the dishes that have not been put in the cupboard yet. Or who the heck left the bag of Tostitos open to get stale.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

My wife wouldn't say anything to me about it. Wouldn't phase her one bit. I've done worse... She came home from work to a litter of 14 piglets in the bathtub once. I walked in the door and she was in there loving them all.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

That's nothing. Try putting some welding rods in the oven on her Paula Dean cookie sheet. Dang woman has no sense of humor, at all....


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Aaroncboo said:


> My wife wouldn't say anything to me about it. Wouldn't phase her one bit. I've done worse... She came home from work to a litter of 14 piglets in the bathtub once. I walked in the door and she was in there loving them all.


You are blessed.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Very much so... Especially since she grew up on the outskirts of Chicago.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

She ought to be thankful you didn't decide to overhaul your motorcycle engine on the kitchen table.....some have done that.....volatile fumes and all.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They have a pump protector product that is both a lubricant and antifreeze. Unhook the garden hose and pressure hose and connect the bottle to the garden hose fitting and squeeze it in.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

I've seen the stuff. I'll pick some up next time we go to Tulsa. Don't get there as much as we used to. Getting to be homebodies I guess.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200471513_200471513

My thinking is......save the bottle, and fill it up again with regular anti freeze. There's seals and other stuff in cars/trucks.....same as a pressure washer I'd imagine. The 'special' stuff might just be a marketing gimmick.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

farmersamm said:


> I've seen the stuff. I'll pick some up next time we go to Tulsa. Don't get there as much as we used to. Getting to be homebodies I guess.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200471513_200471513
> 
> My thinking is......save the bottle, and fill it up again with regular anti freeze. There's seals and other stuff in cars/trucks.....same as a pressure washer I'd imagine. The 'special' stuff might just be a marketing gimmick.


I'd use RV antifreeze, somebody spilled some regular around here and a kitten found it, of course it was the wife's favorite at that time.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Texasmark said:


> She ought to be thankful you didn't decide to overhaul your motorcycle engine on the kitchen table.....some have done that.....volatile fumes and all.


Yes, I've rebuilt a carburetor or three on the kitchen table before.

I also took her toaster oven out to the shop so I could regenerate my desiccant I use in my line dryer in my paint booth.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Can't tell you how many times I've "liberated" my wifes blow dryer to unthaw frozen water hydrants. Lol she finally got me a heat gun for Christmas a few years back.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I never even thought it's been under 5 f for a few days now and mines out in the shop, I hope I thought to drain it last use!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I would have hid it under the ironing board. Would have never been found. Not ever.


----------

